# Toyota Tundra 5.7 4wd Crew Max



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 3/4 ton Chevy 4wd with a 6.0 and have been getting tired of the lackluster performance and terrible gas mileage. Looking at a tundra or ecoboost since I don't really need the HD suspension any more. What do you f150 and tundra owners think.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I own a 2007 Tundra and love everything about it but the gas mileage. While you NEVER buy a truck expecting it to get great mileage, I still love my truck. It is rated to pull 10,500 lbs and I have no doubt that it will. It is capable of running like a scalded dog but I hardly ever push it like that. With 75000 miles on it, it has had nothing done except regular scheduled maintenance.
I normally get about 12 mpg around town and about 17 on the highway. When I tow my Polaris ranger to the lease, my mileage goes down to about 10 mpg. I towed a 32 ft. FEMA trailer from Baton Rouge to Friendswood without a problem and the mileage was about 9 mpg or so. This truck tows much better than my 06 4wd tundra did.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

My city average is about 10.5 and can be as low as 9.5 in the heat of the summer. Driving between 70 and 75 on a hwy trip it's about 11.5. I would be happy with 16 to 17 hwy if it does indeed do it.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have an '08 Tundra 5.7 4wd. I get 17-18 mpg hwy, 14 mpg around town. When I pull my 18' boat I get 13mpg and 9-10mpg pulling my 30' travel trailer. I have approx 50,000 miles, bought it new and have done 10 oil changes, and replaced 2 air filters and 1 set of tires. Radio display failed at 37,xxx miles, dealer replaced radio under warranty, even thought warranty had expired. This Tundra will be replaced with another Tundra in 4-5 years.


----------



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear most people are happy with their Tundras. This 6.0 gas has been a huge let down. No power or fuel mileage. I'm looking at 2010 4wd crew max with 50000 miles.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a 2012 Tundra CrewMax 5.7, but it's a 2WD. I get about 14 around town and as high as 20 on they highway, as long as I keep it at 60 or below, but that's hard to do. At 70 it's around 19 I think. That 5.7L motor is awesome. It has tons of power. I've towed my pop-up camper (about 5000 pounds with it and all of my other gear) and my dad's 19 foot bay boat and you barely notice that they're there. I've been extremely happy with this truck. It is head and shoulders above my last truck, a 2002 GMC Sierra regular cab with a 4.8L V8. It was ok, it did what I needed it to do, but the new truck is so much nicer, roomier, better built, more powerful and just more fun to drive.

On a side note, this is the last year for the current Tundra. Toyota is redesigning it for 2014. I haven't seen any pictures yet of what it's going to look like, but I bet they get released before too long. There's even been some talk of them adding a diesel motor option to the Tundra, but I don't know how much truth there is to that rumor. Lots of people want it, though, so you never know.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I have heard that the reason the tundras don't have a diesel here in the U.S. is that they would outsell any U.S. made truck because of the excellent fuel mileage that they would be getting. I have heard that 80mpg is possible in that config. Anyone else heard this or is it just a vicious rumor???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

N5fwb said:


> I have heard that the reason the tundras don't have a diesel here in the U.S. is that they would outsell any U.S. made truck because of the excellent fuel mileage that they would be getting. I have heard that 80mpg is possible in that config. Anyone else heard this or is it just a vicious rumor???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL, now thats funny right thar :an5:


----------



## Bikelegacy01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have never owned the Ecoboost but have 4- F-150's in my fleet 07,08,10,&11. The first three have the 5.4 triton & 4x4 super crew configurations. 14 to 18 MPG. The 07 & 08 now have 200,000 + miles on the clocks each & have never failed. The 10 has 100,000 mi. with same results. The 11 has 45,000 miles & a 5.0 litre. Gets 18 MPG highway. Hope this helps.
All the best 
BL


----------



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like the 5.7, 5.0 and ecoboost have enough power. Looking for something that will average at 17 on trips that include 200 miles of driving west of San Antonio. That part of the trip is the toughest on hwy fuel mileage.


----------



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

On a side note, I've driven the ecoboost and Toyota. Still need to drive a 5.0 and 5.4. You can a lot more truck now for the same money in a 5.4.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I only owned Ford trucks prior to buying a Tundra.
The Tundra is the most dependable truck Ive ever owned.
2008 Crewmax at 140k. Motor's as smooth as the day I bought it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I know exactaly what you are going through. I purchased a new Chevy 2500HD crew cab 4x4 with the 6.0L gas motor back in 2008. Over the next 4 years, I was getting 10-12 mpg city and 13-15 mpg highway. And if I towed something, it was like 10-11 mpg on highway. 

The other issue I had with it was the lack of power. For being a 6.0L motor, it sure seemed to down shift a lot and be lacking power in the low & mid ranges. 

Thus is why back in September 2012, I traded it in and got a Ford F-150 crew cab 4x4 Lariat with the new 5.0L motor. This motor has more horse power & torque than that Chevy 6.0L motor. And, it makes the horse power & torque in the low to mid ranges. 

Thus I would go with the Ford.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

don't buy the 08 tundra or newer they ride like going down a railroad track and will definately shake your yahoo


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would sure be interesting if Toyota would put a diesel in a Tundra. 80 mpg is a joke though. I doubt they would get any better fuel mileage than the currently available diesels, but it would be a better built truck for sure. I like the tundra crewmax, but i want a 3/4 ton diesel. Really hoping Toyota comes through by the time i'm ready to buy one.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

A Tundra Diesel would kill the big 3's diesel lines. There is no dispute about Tundra having the best resale value out there already. 
That is unless they are crucified again for "gas pedal" and "floor mat" problems which were mostly a hoax sprung and fueled by the big 3 to protect their "sacred" labor unions. I guess if you can't build a better truck you can always cheat.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The unveil for the 2014 Tundra is supposed to be tomorrow morning at 9AM. No idea if it's just a redesign or if they're going to update the motors, too. Guess we'll find out in the morning.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The Tundra wont do you any good if you are looking for 17mpg anywhere....

I average about 12.5... thats on 35s, but even when I was stock, I was topping out at 14.5-15.

Liked my 08 so much, I bought an 11... Fellow 2cooler bought my 08. I will buy a 2015 when they come out... They are due for a full redesign next year. 2014 only got an interior redesign. Hope they do something about the gas mileage, which I am sure they will. 

When the Gen 2 Tundras came out, they REALLY put a hurting on the BIG 3.... real bad. I look for it to happen again when they come out with the Gen 3.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I will buy a 2015 when they come out... They are due for a full redesign next year. 2014 only got an interior redesign. Hope they do something about the gas mileage, which I am sure they will.


Apparently the 2014 is redesigned both inside and out. I don't care for the body changes and I didn't see any mention of improved gas mileage.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wish2fish said:


> Apparently the 2014 is redesigned both inside and out. I don't care for the body changes and I didn't see any mention of improved gas mileage.


Haven't taken the time to look at it closely, but I think it just has a higher hood than it did before... possibly a move to accept a different engine next year?

I know the interior is a new design.

Toyota usually dramatically changes their exterior design every 5-7 years, so thats what I am hoping for.

One thing is for sure, they are going to have to do something about the gas mileage... even if they just bump it up 2 mpg... thats just to stay competitive.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's a link to the 2014 Tundra. Although it is not significally different on the outside, it appears they copied some of the Ford 150 interior. IMO, a much better looking interior. I like the tailgate design too.

http://www.motortrend.com/auto_shows/chicago/2013/1302_2014_toyota_tundra_first_look/


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like they did do more redesigning then I had heard.

The fender wells are squared off, the quarter panels and tailgate are redone quite a bit, the hood doesnt curve down...

Interior wise, looks like they decreased the size of the center console, changed up the mid cluster arrangement, changed the air vents, and some other trim work. I hope they changed the material that the dash is made out of so that it doesnt scratch as bad.

Looks sharp, but the front end still sits too low. Gotta put leveling kits on these things to make them look a little better and increase your tire size to get the stock ground clearance of other manufacturers.

With the changes they DID make, I no longer forsee a dramatic redesign like they did in 2007.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, all the new trucks have a rake to them. This is to reduce drag and increase fuel mileage. I like the hood bulge but not the grill.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

rhammock said:


> Yeah, all the new trucks have a rake to them. This is to reduce drag and increase fuel mileage. I like the hood bulge but not the grill.


Oh ya, no doubt to their reasoning... I have the leveling kit and 35s and it definetely effected the MPG... but I basically had to because the front end sits SOOOO low, I was going to end up tearing it up on simple roads and fire burms.

I also like the hood... and the tailgate and squared fenders... but not the grill. I liked the 08 grill. My 2011 has an ugly grill too...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoods and tailgate are improvements...but, that grill is too much to bear.
I don't particularly think my 2010 is very good looking either though. I bought it more for its reputation than its looks.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

empty pockets cc said:


> a tundra diesel would kill the big 3's diesel lines. There is no dispute about tundra having the best resale value out there already.


*rofl !!!!!*


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Man, that grill messes up the entire truck. Somebody needs to lose their job.


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the 06 tundra and wish they still made that modle


----------



## wolff30 (Nov 18, 2009)

Body lines seem similar to Honda ridge line. Not sure if I could get used to them.


----------

